# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل کنکور 1401

## Khalil1380

اگه کسی بخواد برای کنکور 1401 ترمیم معدل کنه حتمن باید در نوبت دی و خرداد امتحان بده یا شهریور هم میشه امتحان ترمیم معدل داد؟چون من ترجیح میدم شهریور قضیه امتحانات رو تموم کنم تا بعد از اون فقط برای کنکور بخونم.
از مدارک ثبت نام ترمیم معدل اطلاع دارید؟کسی که دانشجوی پیام نور باشه،چه مدارکی نیاز داره؟

----------


## pouria.sh

> اگه کسی بخواد برای کنکور 1401 ترمیم معدل کنه حتمن باید در نوبت دی و خرداد امتحان بده یا شهریور هم میشه امتحان ترمیم معدل داد؟چون من ترجیح میدم شهریور قضیه امتحانات رو تموم کنم تا بعد از اون فقط برای کنکور بخونم.
> از مدارک ثبت نام ترمیم معدل اطلاع دارید؟کسی که دانشجوی پیام نور باشه،چه مدارکی نیاز داره؟


خیر دوست عزیزم در شهریور هم میتونید به راحتی امتحان بدید
فقط برای ثبت نام قبلش به آموزش و پرورش منطقه‌ی خودتون زنگ بزنید و بپرسید برای ثبت نام به کدوم مدرسه باید برید
هر مدرسه ای نمیشه. ما بزرگسال/آزاد محسوب میشیم و باید مدارس مشخصی رو بریم برای ثبت نام. براساس منطقه ای که زندگی میکنید و یا دیپلم گرفتید(الان یادم نیست دقیقا کدومش) بهتون مدرسه‌ای رو اعلام میکنند
زنگ بزنید آموزش و پرورش و بعدش از 118 شماره مدرسه‌ای رو که بهتون میگن باید برید رو بگیرید و راجب مدارک ازشون بپرسی که چه چیز هایی لازم دارید
حتما از آموزش گ پرورش بپرسید که اون مدرسه چه روز هایی و در چه ساعت هایی باز هستند. برای شیراز که من هستم اون مدرسه دوشنبه ها و چهار شنبه ها از ساعت 4 تا 6 بعدازظهر باز هستند

----------


## unlucky

> اگه کسی بخواد برای کنکور 1401 ترمیم معدل کنه حتمن باید در نوبت دی و خرداد امتحان بده یا شهریور هم میشه امتحان ترمیم معدل داد؟چون من ترجیح میدم شهریور قضیه امتحانات رو تموم کنم تا بعد از اون فقط برای کنکور بخونم.
> از مدارک ثبت نام ترمیم معدل اطلاع دارید؟کسی که دانشجوی پیام نور باشه،چه مدارکی نیاز داره؟


داداش واسه ترمیم معدل باید از کجا اقدام کرد ؟

----------


## Dillon

بنظرتون لازمه ترمیم معدل شرکت کنیم؟!

----------


## Khalil1380

> بنظرتون لازمه ترمیم معدل شرکت کنیم؟!


ببنید از تغییراتی که برای کنکور قراره اعمال کنند،بدون شک تاثیر قطعی 60 درصدی به کنکور 1401 نمیرسه.ولی شایدد بیست و پنج یا سی درصد تاثیر قطعی امتحان نهایی رو اعمال کنن.نظر من اینه اگه کسی رو درس ها تسلط داره،همین شهرویور اگه بشه امتحان ترمیم بده و خیال خودش رو راحت کنه،ولی اگه آمادگی نداره کسی و میخواد واسه دی و خرداد امتخان بده،تا اون موقع تکلیف تاثیر معدل مشخص شده و شاید اصلن تاثیر مثبت باقی بمونه و نیازی به ترمیم معدل نباشه!
البته من اصلن قوانین ترمیم رو نمیدونم منتظرم کسی بیاد بگه شهرویور اصلن میشه داد یا نه!!

----------


## unlucky

میشه یکی بگه شرایط ترمیم معدل و  اقدامش رو از کجا باید پیگیری کرد ؟ اموزش پرورش ناحیه باید رفت ؟,

----------


## Mhdse77

> میشه یکی بگه شرایط ترمیم معدل و  اقدامش رو از کجا باید پیگیری کرد ؟ اموزش پرورش ناحیه باید رفت ؟,


سلام
بله درسته
البته اگر فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیم باشید نمیتونید شرکت کنید.
ترمیم معدل فقط برای داوطلبین نظام جدید برگزار میشه

----------


## Amir h

> سلام
> بله درسته
> البته اگر فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیم باشید نمیتونید شرکت کنید.
> ترمیم معدل فقط برای داوطلبین نظام جدید برگزار میشه


اگه فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیم باشی و بخوای ترمیم کنی درسا رو میشه درسای نظام جدید رو شرکت کنی؟

----------


## Mhdse77

> اگه فارغ التحصیل نظام قدیم باشی و بخوای ترمیم کنی درسا رو میشه درسای نظام جدید رو شرکت کنی؟


نه امکانش نیست...

----------


## Dale Carnegie

دوست عزیز اشتباه میکنید طرح ترمیم معدل برای فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم هم برگزارمیشه

----------


## Mhdse77

> دوست عزیز اشتباه میکنید طرح ترمیم معدل برای فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم هم برگزارمیشه


نه...اشتباه نمیکنم،من از طریق اموزش و پرورش ناحیه پیگیری کردم و این پاسخ رو به من دادن
شما از کجا پیگیری کردین؟

----------


## Dale Carnegie

> نه...اشتباه نمیکنم،من از طریق اموزش و پرورش ناحیه پیگیری کردم و این پاسخ رو به من دادن
> شما از کجا پیگیری کردین؟


فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم میتونن برای ترمیم معدلشون دروس سال دوازدهم رو امتحان بدن

----------


## Akhansari

سلام خسته نباشین کسی که ریاضی بوده و کنکور تجربی میخواد بده برای درس زیست چطوری میتونه ترمیم معدل کنه؟

----------


## Pari_sa

> سلام خسته نباشین کسی که ریاضی بوده و کنکور تجربی میخواد بده برای درس زیست چطوری میتونه ترمیم معدل کنه؟


سلام آقا ببخشید یه سوال ... شما مطلعید که نوبت خرداد هم ترمیم قطعا هست یا نه ؟ تا جایی ک فهمیدم هست ولی خب استرس گرفتم ک نباشه و فرصت دی هم تموم شه

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pari_sa


سلام آقا ببخشید یه سوال ... شما مطلعید که نوبت خرداد هم ترمیم قطعا هست یا نه ؟ تا جایی ک فهمیدم هست ولی خب استرس گرفتم ک نباشه و فرصت دی هم تموم شه


سلام من پرسیدم از آموزش پرورش و گفتند هست واقعا نمیدونم اگر بعدادبزنن زیرش ولی بعید میدونم نباشه*

----------


## -Shirin-

> *
> 
> سلام من پرسیدم از آموزش پرورش و گفتند هست واقعا نمیدونم اگر بعدادبزنن زیرش ولی بعید میدونم نباشه*


سلام،شما اطلاع دارین اگه کسی همه درساش رو خرداد ترمیم کنه،نمرات ترمیم شده رو روی کنکور دی اعمال می کنن یا باید دی ترمیم کنیم؟

----------


## Elnaz07

> سلام،شما اطلاع دارین اگه کسی همه درساش رو خرداد ترمیم کنه،نمرات ترمیم شده رو روی کنکور دی اعمال می کنن یا باید دی ترمیم کنیم؟


شما چه دی کنکور بدی چه تیر اعلام نتیجه اش همون مرداد هست یعنی پذیرش و جواب دوتاش یه جا میاد ...

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط -Shirin-


سلام،شما اطلاع دارین اگه کسی همه درساش رو خرداد ترمیم کنه،نمرات ترمیم شده رو روی کنکور دی اعمال می کنن یا باید دی ترمیم کنیم؟


سلام نمرات جدید جایگزین میشن چه با نمرات قبلی بعد با تراز دی یا تیر جمع میشن نگران نباشید*

----------

